# Snow Pushin' in NH



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Well finally took the camera with me today...took a bunch of pics while runnin the loader...so here ya go fellas...shiny new Hyundai 740-7A with 14 ' pro tech.... Man I love this machine !!!!! Nice light fluffy stuff today , almost like tryin to push slush around

Enjoy , Later Rob


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

and some more ...I took a ton and made a few videos too , I'll post later on


----------



## Bmxdkj (Jul 27, 2008)

Is that the Lowe's on 101A in Nashua?


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

No its not , its a new store in Manchester that opened this past year ..but we also do the one on 101A in Amherst your talking about and a few others in the area . Heres a few more pics , gotta go get some sleep before heading back out later on for final cleanup

Later Rob


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pictures, that looks like a newer machine


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pictures...

Nicer machine.


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks , I'll bring the camera with me next storm and try and get some more pics.. As for the machine yep its brand new just put on the first 100 hrs on it ..I believe its a 2009 as a matter of fact . Its a beast for a small 3 yd loader , havent had any trouble pushing anything i can fit in front of it so far  

Later Rob


----------



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice Looking set-up. I live right down the street, is the skid steer that cleans out the garden center part yours too?


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I was at that Lowe's right after the machine was dropped off and before the first snow fall of the season and I said to myself WOW! What a nice machine! It looked brand new and for good reason. You guys have some nice accounts. I know a guy who is looking for sub work. If you are interested PM me. He has an 05 dodge 1 ton with a 9'2" VXT and is EXTREMELY reliable.


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup the skid steer is ours also , I ran it before to do the garden center the last time talk about a nightmare...took 5 hrs was pretty deep had to bucket it all out and then shove it with the loader . We have a couple skids and another Hyundai Loader but a older model of the 740 .. 

Yeah that loader is pretty sweet man , I have been the only one running it since it got delivered...well other than my boss for a few minutes , Im just a operator . 

As a matter of fact those of you have been there , Im going there tonight we have a blower coming there to blow that pile by the loading docks , I have to break it up and windrow it all for the blower , should be interesting gonna be the first time we have done this , usually just haul off site..

I'll talk to my boss about the sub , he might be looking for help over in Amherst but Im not sure , I'll let you know

Later Rob


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv (Dec 3, 2007)

nhtimba;723439 said:


> Yup the skid steer is ours also , I ran it before to do the garden center the last time talk about a nightmare...took 5 hrs was pretty deep had to bucket it all out and then shove it with the loader . We have a couple skids and another Hyundai Loader but a older model of the 740 ..
> 
> Yeah that loader is pretty sweet man , I have been the only one running it since it got delivered...well other than my boss for a few minutes , Im just a operator .
> 
> ...


I thought Morins landscaping had the Lowes in amherst? i must be wrong i used to work for them, and that loader looks like one of theres.


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope man , we have that Lowes..They might have had it before Im not sure . The Co I work for is GS Earthworks .. We do the Lowes in Amherst , Manchester and Hooksett.

Later Rob


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

did they buy it or is it a rental ...


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

He bought it a few weeks before the first snowfall of the year . Its the second Hyundai he owns he has a older model of the 740 thats a few years old. Its a pretty sweet machine to say the least !!


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Well took some more pics while i was out pushin yesterdays storm we got here ....what a mess that was , was decent snow then made the switch sleet , then 2 hrs of freezing rain talk about a skating rink...pretty bad when I cant push 3-4" of some seriously wet crap...Go 25 feet stop , cut the push in half but all in all got'er done 

So here ya go ladies and gents....a ton of new pics , I'll post the video later or tomorrow in my other thread... Be good and plow safe


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

All that old stuff up on the hill is what we had the blower come in and blast up there , that entire area was full of snow , trucks couldnt turn around to back into the loading docks...Some people just dont think of snow storage when they build places...but anyway heres some more


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

That pile grew pretty fast...I have a feeling we'll be blowing again soon...oh yeah "Got Skates " ???


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

well thats all for now , I'll post some more later...and get that vid up too at some point...all in all was out 18 hrs for this storm so not too bad....gotta run the skid steer in a few hrs ..have I ever said how much garden centers suck !!!!

Hey if anyone is in the Manchester area , near Hazelton Equip PM me I got a foot of frozen City snow in the end of my drive would be nice if someone was out and about could blast that out for me... I'll take care of ya..tried hitting it with the shovel..yeah not so much , would be a day workout... Wish I could run the loader over here and hit it , but no can do 

Later Rob


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice loader. Tarping the salter is a great idea.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics and very nice machine must be a pleasure working with a brand new piece*


----------

